# New PC



## cristian_th (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I`m new here so first of all I want to say hi to all.

Ok, so this is the pc I had in mind buying:
-Asus Rampage II Gene Socket 1366
-Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box 1366
-Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20
-Two Cards: Zotac GeForce GTX 275 AMP! 896MB GDDR3
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB SATA2 32MB MASTER
-Corsair TX 850W

My next questions are:
1.Is the configuration good?
2.Can the Corsair TX 850W Source handle all components? Don`t forget that there are 2  Zotac GeForce GTX 275 and an Intel Core I7 witch can "eat" a lot of W all together ! 

Thank you, and good luck!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

i would change the 2 gpus
to 1 gtx 285 and save some money or go with 1 gtx 295 for a few dollars more 

that psu should be fine


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 12, 2009)

But can`t the 2gpus be more powerfull than 1 GF295?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

1 gtx 295 is 2 gpus in 1 pcb 
so you save some space


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, but my plan was to buy 1 now 1 in about a year or so  if you get my point.


----------



## Boyfriend (Jun 12, 2009)

Configuration seems good, if gpu is GTX295


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice setup.  1 GTX 295 allows you to add dedicated sound card and the possibility of Quad SLI.  A 24'' or larger LCD will pair great with this system.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

OP is only getting 1 now and later down the road another one

not 2 at the same time
------------------------
i would suggest a diff gpu becuase the new Dx11 cards will be coming out in a few months which will lower these current ones


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 12, 2009)

Seems like overkill, I like it.


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 12, 2009)

So the Source will handle the configuration?
It can work with the 850W or should I buy a 1000W?


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 12, 2009)

You should be ok with that PSU.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

if you can get the 1k i would go with that

 future proff yourself


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, thanks a lot everyone and good luck!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 12, 2009)

-Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB SATA2 32MB MASTER

Personally , I'd scrap this for a 7200.12 - I recently get a second TB Drive My first was a Seagate 7200.11, the second is a 7200.12 - See the results for yourself...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 12, 2009)

Get a 4890 instead, DONT get a 1kw PSU, that is just pure Overkill... a TX 750 would be futureproofing, a HX 620 can handle the system... a TX 850 is really futureproofing... Get 2 WD Blacks 640gb in RAID 

Get the Gig ud5 x58 mobo and finally, the RAM I was about to recommend just went up 25$ so: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227381


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 13, 2009)

I want this PC to be upgradable in the future, that`s why I was thinking of buying a 1kw PSU, but it`s way too expensive compared to the TX 850 that`s 80 euros cheaper. (btw I live in Spain  )
I still have some issues about the RAM cause I don`t really know much about it. I was thinking of buying Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20 (1600mhz) but now I`m thinking about getting one of these instead:
option1:OCZ DDR3 PC3-15000 1866MHz Platinum 6GB 3x2GB CL 9-9-9-28
option2:Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-16000 6GB 3x2GB 9-10-9-24 (2000mhz)
option3:stick with the Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20 (1600mhz)
The thing is that I don`t know what`s better, more frequency and higher latency or lower frequency and lower latency?

I want to buy my PC from here: https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador.php ,because they have good prices but still they have little stock.. could you make me a configuration with a Motherboard, RAM, PSU and a Video Card (I will stick with the Intel i7 920 CPU, and I think the best PSU for future upgrades is TX850 but still if you think I could get one cheaper as good as this one I would change it)
I estimated that the capital money would be 700 euros for the MotherB, RAM, PSU and VideoC.
Btw this is my curent configuration:
Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box 1366  	235€
NZXT Guardian 921(the case) 	80€
Corsair TX 850W 	120€
LG H22LS30 Grabadora Lighscribe Negra SATA OEM 	27.94	€
Acer H223H 23" Full HD DVI/HDMI 	194€
Asus Rampage II Gene Socket 1366 	203€
Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20 	105€
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA2 32MB MAESTRO 	79€
Zotac GeForce GTX 275 AMP! 896MB GDDR3     239€

Thank you and good luck! 

Forgot to tell you that you first have to select -Configuración Base- witch is Base Configuration and select Intel Socket 1366. 
-Placa Base- is Motherboard, -Memoria RAM- is the RAM (I know it`s obvius but it dosen`t matter, just wanted to be sure you know what everything means) -Fuente Alim- is the PSU and -Tarjeta grafica- is the Video Card.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok... I totally forgot to look at location LOL

I will try to make a config for you tomorrow, got to sleeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i would change the 2 gpus
> to 1 gtx 285 and save some money or go with 1 gtx 295 for a few dollars more
> 
> that psu should be fine



i concur


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 13, 2009)

i love my Rampage II gene, is it an matx build ? i have mine all nice and snug in an antec mini p180. Cable management is fantastic.


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 14, 2009)

The 285gtx isn`t much better then the 275gtx Amp from Zotac. As a matter a fact it scores the same fps that the 285gtx and the 285gtx it`s a lot more expensive. It`s not worth the money. And btw I will just buy 1 -275gtx now, and another one in December or so. It scores all games +60fps at 1920x1080 at the highes quality, for the moment it`s the perfect card and in the future 2 -275gtx in sli :X
Good luck!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 14, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> The 285gtx isn`t much better then the 275gtx Amp from Zotac. As a matter a fact it scores the same fps that the 285gtx and the 285gtx it`s a lot more expensive. It`s not worth the money. And btw I will just buy 1 -275gtx now, and another one in December or so. It scores all games +60fps at 1920x1080 at the highes quality, for the moment it`s the perfect card and in the future 2 -275gtx in sli :X
> Good luck!



It's a GTX 285 or a GTX 275, NOT a 275GTX or a 285 GTX, people can understand what you're saying but it makes you look as though you don't know what you're doing.
For the OP, I haven't got any advice really, sorry.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 14, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> Hi everyone, I`m new here so first of all I want to say hi to all.
> 
> Ok, so this is the pc I had in mind buying:
> -Asus Rampage II Gene Socket 1366
> ...



Are you kidding me? Of course that PSU will power way more than that  It looks pretty good to me. Maybe check out a cheaper gtx 260 core 216, not to much of a performance difference but theres some $$ saving to be had and you could overclock it to perform the same as the gtx 275. But thats just me  Other than that it looks great.


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 14, 2009)

right, tnx crazy pyro ^^
I have just one more question.. What about the RAM? Witch one of these should I buy:
option1:OCZ DDR3 PC3-15000 1866MHz Platinum 6GB 3x2GB CL 9-9-9-28
option2:Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-16000 6GB 3x2GB 9-10-9-24 (2000mhz)
option3:Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20 (1600mhz)
Good luck!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2009)

option 3 for sure IMO... anyways, after 1600mhz, you won't notice a difference, so latency becomes more important...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats a really nice system, as stated maybe up the videocard if you gots the cash.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 14, 2009)

Me n him changed a few things threw MSN  ex: HAF 932 case, MX-2 paste, Xigmatek S1283 (w/ backplate or something idk... what's important is that it's lga 1366 compatible lol), Gigabyte UD4P, 2x WD Black 640gb in RAID 0


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 14, 2009)

The latest configuration is:
Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box 1366  	235€
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P Socket 1366 	205€
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Dark Knight Socket 1366 	36.95	€
Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20 	105€
Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB SATA2 MAESTRO -x2 	132€
Cooler Master HAF 932 	125€
Corsair TX850 850W 	120€
Zotac GeForce GTX 275 AMP! 896MB GDDR3 	239€
LG H22LS30 Grabadora Lighscribe Negra SATA OEM 	27.94€
Acer H233H 23" Full HD DVI/HDMI (2ms, 40000:1-1000:1) 	194€
TOTAL: 1419.89€

A lot of thanks to n-ster!!


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 22, 2009)

omg.. witch one is better:
1. https://www.pccomponentes.com/INTEL_XEON_UP_QUAD_W3520_2_66GHZ_BOX_1366.html
2. https://www.pccomponentes.com/INTEL_CORE_I7_920_2_66GHZ_BOX_1366.html
tnx again


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 22, 2009)

i don't think there are many here that will tell you which one is better.... from previous xeon cpus, I could say they are better overall performers then the relative 775 quads, and based on that I would say that the Intel Xeon UP Quad W3520 is probably a better overall chip....

You could google for a comparison review.... you might be lucky!

Anyway, I think both chips will do the job and would be a great addition to a solid rig as you listed the parts, below!

BTW, welcome to TPU


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 22, 2009)

im pretty sure theres no ht (hyperthreading) on the xeon only 4 cores/threads as opposed to the 920 4 cores/8threads


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I will stick with the i7.
The thing is someone who had a 920 told me that the cache fills up quickly and in about 2 hours the pc restarts. Can someone confirm that?


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 22, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> I think I will stick with the i7.
> The thing is someone who had a 920 told me that the cache fills up quickly and in about 2 hours the pc restarts. Can someone confirm that?



good for you.... the i7 chip is a success!

as for your question............ no way!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 22, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> I think I will stick with the i7.
> The thing is someone who had a 920 told me that the cache fills up quickly and in about 2 hours the pc restarts. Can someone confirm that?



i can confirm that............................... is BS lol


----------



## n-ster (Jun 22, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> omg.. witch one is better:
> 1. https://www.pccomponentes.com/INTEL_XEON_UP_QUAD_W3520_2_66GHZ_BOX_1366.html
> 2. https://www.pccomponentes.com/INTEL_CORE_I7_920_2_66GHZ_BOX_1366.html
> tnx again



W3520=i7 920, just the Xeon version... personnally, I would go and save a bit of cash and go i7... No big advantage for the Xeon...

And if you decide to resell, people tend to prefer i7s, since the incompatability Xeon had before scare them lol...

Get the i7 920...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 22, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> I think I will stick with the i7.
> The thing is someone who had a 920 told me that the cache fills up quickly and in about 2 hours the pc restarts. Can someone confirm that?



Thats a lie, if your PC restarts due to cache then you've got yourself a problem as thats not a normal thing.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 22, 2009)

*Research*

First I will concur, the cache filled??? That is a complete load of bull$#!^ and chips.  

Your CPU runs your system.  It has more control over what is done at times, than you do.  if the cache filled, the CPU will simply not allow anything else to be queued into the cache for processing until space was available. 

Second, they are exact the same processor.

To confirm that they are the same, links below.

i7 920

Xeon W3520

Side by Side compare limited


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 22, 2009)

The Xeon isn't meant for dual socket mobos, it doesn't have two QPIs, the only difference between the two is slightly lower power usage on the Xeon.


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, I get the point. Anyway I will stick with the i7.
Now the real problem is that the GF275 card I was tallking about buying is out of stock omg  and that was a very good choice and a cheap one... now I need to choose another video card untill the end of month and the thing is I don`t really know what to choose.
I had in mind this one although is way more expensive that the other one.. https://www.pccomponentes.com/XFX_GEFORCE_GTX_285_BLACK_EDITION_1GB_GDDR3.html the problem is that this card is also out of stock so I need any good card between 200-300 euros.
Thank you and good luck!


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 24, 2009)

Or should I get this card?
https://www.pccomponentes.com/SAPPHIRE_RADEON_HD_4870X2_2GB_GDDR5.html


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 24, 2009)

The HD4870X2 will be faster than either the GTX 275 or the 285 however the performance will also be more varied due to some games scaling better in crossfire than others.


----------



## cristian_th (Jun 24, 2009)

I was looking at some charts about gaming graphic cards for 2009 and you are right, the 4870x2 its faster but some games work better on a 275gtx or a 285gtx. 
So I was thinking, why should I buy a 440 euros video card when I could buy a 300 euros card that is allmost as fast in some games and in some even fastter that the 4870x2 card? 
So I think I will stick with the 285gtx card. If someone thinks that I should buy other card that is better than this one you are most wellcome to suggest it 
Thanks and good luck!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it might not be the best choice... not sure... I would do the research for you but sadly I have no time for now (summer school finals)... If you won't buy it before tuesday, I'll be happy to spend time with you on msn again!


----------



## cristian_th (Jul 5, 2009)

What about 2X GF260GTX in SLI?

Can my Corsair TX850 850W Source can handle the system?  
Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box 1366, 
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P Socket 1366, 
Mushkin Essential DDR3 PC3-12800 6GB 3x2GB 7-8-7-20
and 2X GF260GTX in SLI

Thank you.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> What about 2X GF260GTX in SLI?
> 
> Can my Corsair TX850 850W Source can handle the system?
> Intel Core I7 920 2.66Ghz Box 1366,
> ...



agree +1


----------



## cristian_th (Jul 5, 2009)

But what does SLI really mean? 
2 cards that will work at double speed? I mean, if 1 card can play a game at 70fps, 2 cards will play at 140fps?
Thanks again


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> But what does SLI really mean?
> 2 cards that will work at double speed? I mean, if 1 card can play a game at 70fps, 2 cards will play at 140fps?
> Thanks again



no it wont, is is a total misconception.
it will get you around 150% afaik.


----------



## cristian_th (Jul 5, 2009)

Will it work better than a gf 285gtx?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

cristian_th said:


> Will it work better than a gf 285gtx?



2x gtx260 yes it should


----------



## cristian_th (Jul 5, 2009)

So the best option should be 2x260gtx = 280€ (the 285gtx costs 310€)  And it will work fine with my system, right?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 5, 2009)

ofcourse


----------

